# PICs: Oberon Cover, DG Skin, Borsa Bella Bag



## knanna (Aug 1, 2009)

I finally got everything put together. Oberon Sky Blue Roof of Heaven, Decal Girl Stand Alone skin, Borsa Bella Black Beauty Kindle Travel Bag. I hope these pictures post.


----------



## smitty89 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!  I am trying to hold out for Christmas on my BB bags.....I don't know if I will make it or not!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Your cover and bag are beautiful!  I am discovering that half the fun is dressing up our Kindles.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love that skin, it looks fantastic w/your Sky Blue ROH cover.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really beautiful. What a wonderful combo.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the combo -- good job~


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovely, Great Kombo!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh my, that is a great combination!  Very satisfying


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

You've put together one of the most beautiful combos I've seen!!

It's helpful for me to see what you did with the bayou sunset skin - my sister has that on her Sony 505 and wants to get an Oberon cover. The color of the cover goes very well with the skin. Thanks!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That's really pretty.Nice job!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, all those compliment each other really nicely. Good taste!


----------

